# !!



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

i would love to talk to any teens (male or female) with ibs, it would be nice to talk to someone my own age, if you have msn add me


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll chat but I don't have msn.


----------

